# My New (2008) Look 595



## Rapolsive (Mar 7, 2010)

I was just going to post this in the normal Look porn section but then I thought of all the work that went into this bike this past year and thought it should get its own thread. 

It was a dream that started early in 2010 and became reality not too long ago. Lots of money saved, extra hours of work, and patience for returned merch were all parts of the process. The end result was my dream bike. 

I hope you like the photos that I took today finally. The build was done over a month ago but was waiting for a good time for photos that didn't interfer with riding of course. 

Let me know what you think or questions you have, the good the bad and the fugly. I attached the build sheet of specs for all you nerds/weight weenies out there. I was being conservative with the weights and don't know the true weight. It rides great and I lost 5 lbs from my Lemond '05 Buenos Aires and more importantly a stiffer ride.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks great, I'd try black tape next time you wrap, it would look mean!


----------



## 2silent (Dec 26, 2009)

it's like my slightly more expensive brother...

I too saved up for this one for a couple years and finally got it more or less finished this fall--

don't mean to hijack, back to your bike now


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Very well done Rapolsive. I like everything just then way it is.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rapolsive (Mar 7, 2010)

Not at all! I like your 585 very much 2silent! 

Maybe some black fizik microfiber tape next time . Glad you guys like, I always like coming on the forum to look at bike porn so I figured to contribute.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Beautiful. Thanks for posting. 

It's a shame that they are discontinuing these bikes.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Nicely done
Congrats !


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice Ride

You have a classic on your hands now. I agree would prefer the all black tape. and can you put washers between your frame and the bottle cage hate to see the paint get damaged like mine 

enjoy riding it thaey are just beautiful bikes to ride 

Twiggy


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

I like the red/black combo, the Zips tie it together well. I have a 08 Team 595 (B and W combo), Campy11 and Edge 1.45 wheels...love it. 
Watch the TT cable route for rubbing, my rear brake cable wore through the clear coat were the cable exists the internal cable guild. Sweat at that area can cause oxidation (AL inner cable tube) and clear coat bubbling too, so be aware.


----------

